# what is this? opinion appreciated



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I need to make a memory toy for 2 children who have recently lost their dad. Using items of dad's clothing I will make a robin a tortoise and a monkey. This is my prototype for the Robin. I've been told its a robin, a penguin and a bird xx

eta these are NOT dad's clothes. Creatures are the children's requests.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

hennie said:


> I need to make a memory toy for 2 children who have recently lost their dad. Using items of dad's clothing I will make a robin a tortoise and a monkey. This is my prototype for the Robin. I've been told its a robin, a penguin and a bird xx
> 
> eta these are NOT dad's clothes.


A very cute little bird. He is delightful. If I may say, if you only use a piece of 'Dad's' red clothing for the chest only, then it will be a Robin. If you make the beak a little longer then it will become a penguin. 
Can I suggest you make a cuddle quilt out of his clothing. It doesn't need to be very big. Just a cuddle size to hide away in bed if need be. I've made a family quilt from out-grown clothing from when my children have grown out of them and even now in their 30s they touch, stroke , smile and reminisce about the clothes and what they used to do in them. Special memories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What a special way to remember their Dad- I think 'Robin' will be lovely, especially with a red breast. My condolences also to their mother.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I think that what ever you decide to make, it will be much loved by the children. This is a lovely gesture from you. :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your Robin is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Beautiful thought. Your gifts will be treasured during this families difficult time.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Her reminds me of a very cute penquin!


hennie said:


> I need to make a memory toy for 2 children who have recently lost their dad. Using items of dad's clothing I will make a robin a tortoise and a monkey. This is my prototype for the Robin. I've been told its a robin, a penguin and a bird xx
> 
> eta these are NOT dad's clothes. Creatures are the children's requests.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like a penguin to me


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Robin is wonderful. I think this is great idea.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

How I wish I'd thought of doing that when my children lost their dad. Could you also make them a cushion each out of his jumpers for when they're adults?


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

whataknitwit said:


> How I wish I'd thought of doing that when my children lost their dad. Could you also make them a cushion each out of his jumpers for when they're adults?


I think I' ll be doing that for his wife and his mom. They wanted the children to have a small comfort first I think.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

hennie said:


> I need to make a memory toy for 2 children who have recently lost their dad. Using items of dad's clothing I will make a robin a tortoise and a monkey. This is my prototype for the Robin. I've been told its a robin, a penguin and a bird xx
> 
> eta these are NOT dad's clothes. Creatures are the children's requests.


Hennie, you asked "what is this"? I see a cute bird. If the wings were the same material as the body of the bird and only the belly was red/ orange I would see a Robin. The construction of the bird itself looks great. IMHO
Good luck with your project.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

What a wonderful keepsake for the children. 
I have taken most of my mother's pjs to make small lap quilts for my three boys (men, fathers themselves) I guess I am having a hard time parting with any little thing of hers and she was 92... I hear and know it gets easier or should I say more acceptable..... 
Sorry, for their loss and truly believe that what you are doing is wonderful.
God bless.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A "tweeter" or a "twitter"...which ever it's cute..


----------



## Mariaemarsh (Jun 14, 2012)

A very cute little Penguin !!!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Your bird is really cute the way it is. If you want it less penguin and more robin i would try making the bottom rounder, more like the head. And I would make the wings lay flat against the body. children's coloring books are great for simple illustrations to turn into patterns


----------



## RebeccaZ (Jan 31, 2014)

What a nice idea - when my dad passed away, I kept his dress coat and wore it for years even tho I got some odd looks from folks. It still smelled like his Old Spice after shave for quite a while.

Miss you, Dad
And while I have your attention, can you make mom be nicer to 
our Sis?
Love you,
BooBoo


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

looks to me like a penguin


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

If the child asked for a robin and you give him one with a reddish breast that looks as good as this one, believe me, he'll see a robin. 

Such a sweet idea and beautiful thing to do for children who are hurting terribly. Wonderful way to keep him near them.


----------



## Bearlover (Apr 21, 2013)

What a a lovely idea, something to comfort those little children. To me it looks like a lovely Penguin, would love to see your final 'make' when it's done :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I know you said a memory toy, but I have another suggestion. My cousin just made memory quilts for her 2 brothers, and her from pieces of their parents clothing, and for the grandchildren, made, I think, monkeys from the clothing. If you have enough of dad's clothing, maybe a small quilt each would be nice, as they could keep it on their bed for many years, even if they don't use it.

Tami


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know you said a memory toy, but I have another suggestion. My cousin just made memory quilts for her 2 brothers, and her from pieces of their parents clothing, and for the grandchildren, made, I think, monkeys from the clothing. If you have enough of dad's clothing, maybe a small quilt each would be nice, as they could keep it on their bed for many years, even if they don't use it.
> 
> Tami


Great idea, but I only have 1 shirt and 3 tshirts, plus the children themselves have told me what they would like, not having ever met the family I dont want to offend anyone, by not giving them what they asked for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And I am sure, judging from your second robin- that they will be much loved. I am most impressed with your robin's feet in particular!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

hennie said:


> Great idea, but I only have 1 shirt and 3 tshirts, plus the children themselves have told me what they would like, not having ever met the family I dont want to offend anyone, by not giving them what they asked for.


Then I am happy you can do as they asked. Your robins are really cute!


----------

